# What to do with leftover yeast rolls?



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

My family loves the old family recipe for yeast rolls that I make every Thanksgiving, and there are never any leftovers.

This year as a treat I made another batch, about a week ago. I think they might have had enough on the holiday though, and I have a couple dozen left still.

Is there anything great that I can do with these? Make bread crumbs and keep them? Any ideas?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Banana and coconut bread pudding. 

Or if they're the right size and shape, make an apple charlotte.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wrap them really well in a couple of resealable plastic bags and freeze -- then you can take out one or more at a time and heat them up for "fresh" rolls. :lips:

If you do turn them into crumbs, keep the crumbs in the freezer in a resealable bag. You can freeze them as is, and toast them later if you need dry crumbs.

Although what Kuan suggests sounds good to me, too.


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Agreed  and you could also entertain the idea of chocolate bread pudding (with amaretto creme anglaise for sauce...MMM Mmm mmm....)


----------



## coldnowalways (Oct 3, 2007)

For years I too have always made an old family recipe of yeast rolls for special occasions and holiday times...and always make extra for those grand sandwiches using turkey, dressing, cranberry sauce and mayo! And with the extras yet left...we make egg/toast aka: French Toast. I can see frozen crumbs for mac and cheese or chunks for those grand meatballs! The birds usually get any left past three or four days - that too is an old family tradition! Good luck!


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! They are a very yeasty tasting roll so I wasn't sure if they would do well in recipes - but I have some good ideas to run with now.


----------



## madchef (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't forget you can make some killer croutons. All you need is to cube the bread, saute some garlic in equal parts butter and olive oil. Then dash on a little sea salt and crushed black pepper and toast in a 350 degree oven until browned. Delish!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a really good recipe for wheat bread that uses 3 cups of bread crumbs in addition to the flour. It makes a great loaf. Unfortunately, the recipe is at work, but if you're interested, I'll get it for you tomorrow.


----------

